# Band Saw tires



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Try the Woodnet forums, power tools section. Timberwolf blades are highly rated and they'll custom size any length.
Ron


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

He's looking for tires, not blades. Timberwolf blades are great, for the record.

Try woodworkers supply, rockler, and woodcraft. I've seen them in catalogs, but can't recall which ones. The 10" wheels may be an obstacle...That is a very small saw. Saws that small these days aren't popular with woodworkers. A 14" saw is the most common, and they get bigger from there. 

Also, post your question on www.woodworkingtalk.com in the tools section.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Collose said:
"...oh yea I also need a few blades, any help on those would be appreciated also,,,, Thanks All"

These posts can be tricky, can't they? I find if you read ALL the words, it helps when you respond.
Ron


----------



## collosse (Nov 24, 2008)

*Bandsaw tires*

Now guys let's be nice, !! ha ha ,, thanks for the info from both of you and I 'll see what I find on the sites,,, I bought the saw from a guy on Craigs List, picked it up yesterday, small , yes but sooo heavy duty for it's size,(and I only gave $15 for it) I already have larger saws but haven't had to replace the tires yet, they are newer saws, but my collection of Walker Turner just grew by one, and I've never seen such a small bandsaw made by that company, I have some stand alone pieces but bench top may be the start of a whole new collection!! (Oh buy the way did I mention I LOVE cast iron, this saw has a backbone that could lift a truck) Thanks again all, once again DYI comes to my rescue!!! Collosse


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Ron6519 said:


> Collose said:
> "...oh yea I also need a few blades, any help on those would be appreciated also,,,, Thanks All"
> 
> These posts can be tricky, can't they? I find if you read ALL the words, it helps when you respond.
> Ron


Yup, I missed that. Thanks for being so kind and correcting me in a friendly manner.


----------



## 7echo (Aug 24, 2008)

*tires*

Try Carter Products. They are more well known for their guides and flip-pods, but they have tires as well. 

Also, try old wood working machines, www.owwm.com 
Lots of good info there on old iron.


----------

